# Prints from 16:9 Aspect photos



## Harper of Pern (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm still mourning the loss of APS for my ability to take panoramic photos, but I would like to take some pics in my digital camera's 16:9 aspect ratio to compensate somewhat. Problem: does anyone know of a photo service who can provide prints from the 16:9 digital photos directly, without having to resort to some sort of a work-around?

Thanks!


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Our local Staples will Laser print on an 11"x17" photo paper for $1.98 .. 16:9 Print size = 16.75 x 9.422"
_(I can't buy the paper and ink for that price)_

I can print 16:9 on a 8"x11" - but the print will be ~10.75" x 6.047"
_(Two of these prints will fit on a Staples 11"x17")_

What physical print size do you want and can you edit the picture(s) ???

Take a pic to Staples and tell them what width you want


----------



## Harper of Pern (Jul 10, 2008)

Not sure at this point what finished size I would be looking for, but probably more like 4 or 5 x (whatever). Might depend on what kind of work-around a company might offer. 

Has anyone ever tried uploading an odd size digital photo to an on-line photo print company and specifying a 5x7 or 8x10 print size on the order form, and been able to get a print with the full length of the paper, with whatever width happens, keeping the original aspect ratio, and then trimmed off the excess resulting border?

Thanks!


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Have you tried Walmarts Kiosk .. or maybe Meijers .. etc ???
I always Resize/Reframe my photos first, 
but I think that if you tell it to print a 16:9 on a 4x6 ... The print will be a little less than 6" wide and 3.38" Tall.

When Printing at home ... I use Irfanview and tell it how to print.
I'd think that any printing service will "Best Fit to Page" the print to the specified paper size ...
and a 16:9 will be not as tall as the paper choice ...... 
This will be Whatever print *Height* happens for a 16:9 and I think you'll have to do the Trimming


----------

